# Fliesen Case



## JayJay1988 (Mar 22, 2008)

Tag auch,
So ich hab mich mal mit einem Kumpel an das Case Modden gewagt.

Unsere Grundidee war ein Gehäuse aus fliesen und Plexiglas zu bauen und das ist uns auch recht gut gelungen finden wir. Aber nun würden wir gern hören was ihr davon haltet und ob es sich lohnen würde weitere Gehäuse zu bauen :grin:


Pic1 Pic2 Pic3 Pic4 Pic5 Pic 6 Pic 7 Pic 8


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wow thats amazing. what did you use to make it? sorry i dont know german


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Didn't understand a word of it. But pictures speak well. Cool case!


Eric


----------

